# My Angelfish!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow I love new sections on the forum!

I just thought I'd share my one beautiful Angelfish. I got him when he was the size of a dime and look at how beautiful his fins are. Hes pretty big considering the size I bought him at.

I bought him from a restaurant that were taking them and gutting them to get whatever else is on the bones of these poor angels. I honestly dont get what taste these guys! They are so thin, so I dont see what they would be eating from them. There is practically nothing on them. I was furious and said I would buy them. There were four but the other three died because of fungus. Luckily I saved him! And well his name is Rosco. (Little Sister named him)










Then him again:









I swear he was posing here:









Sorry these pictures are so bad. They were taken with my phone. I just don't have any batteries for my camera yet:/. Enjoy!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

the pictures won't show =(


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cute Angelfish!


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool story...The pictures wont show for me though...It says they were deleted or moved.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry guys, they wont show for me either so here they are again:

So just go to this url and the first three pictures is of him

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...ish/?action=view&current=2011-10-27221225.jpg


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cute Angelfish!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you! He is one of my pride and Joys!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Squee! Angels! Love love love them.. !


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

A very handsome fishy.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

He's very pretty. I've always liked Angelfish.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Rosso1011: Same here! I love anglfish! I'll be breeding a few generations in a couple years after I have my dragon line.


----------

